# Abadan Tugs



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

janmike

Can anybody list the names of all or most of the tugs on the Shatt al Arab

belonging to what was later BP. I served on the Tavana for 4 months as part of my appreniceship in 1956, 

Many thanks for any answers


----------



## sheringham (Dec 22, 2008)

I loaded in ABADAN in 1957 but dont recall the names of any tugs
Tugs listed in the BP Tankers Group Fleet History for that time are;...
Nirumand, Bahramand, Tanumand, Zurmand. 
There were others with lots seized by the Iranian State in 1951


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

nirumand came to Swansea in 1951/52 was in her 12 months regards graham


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

janmike

Thank you both for the responses. It set me on the path. and have found possibly 2 more. ie. Farahmand and Firuzmand.

Clyde built website has listed tugs built in the war period and mariner-1 lists the Empire named ships. Other historical data is hidden in the names and subsequent renaming.

Regards


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

janmike

Just been doing some more research. Have found the following names of the Abadan tugs

Freguson Shipbuilders 1937 Shahabad, Shiraz, Shahveh, Shamil, Shustar,Shimram.
1938 Sinhabahu, Suruk, Sivand, 
1939 Naband, Natanz, *****, Niriz.

George Brown Shipbuilders 1938 Suluf, Sinjar
Scotts of Bowling 1938 Zerang.

Some were taken by Iran and some by Iraq. Others found a home at other BP refiners.

I thank all the Clyde shipping websites.

Regards


----------

